# Plants that Cherry Shrimp will eat?



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

ehh your shrimps wont really eat plants unless they are dead just get shrimp foods, but definately get plants if you are getting a shrimp plants are really good for them, also you can add a culture if yolou want it may help and depending on your shrimp they might not eat algae so do be prepared for some maintenance of the tank


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you'll definitely need to have plants. If I recall correctly, Newman tried a shrimp bowl without any plants and didn't have much success, though maybe he'll chime in on that. My shrimp bowl has lots of plants, but I think if you've got strong enough light, you're going to have algae either way; I do. I have dwarf hairgrass, telanthera, anacharis, dwarf baby tears, fissidens fontanus, mini marimo, and lots of duckweed, and still have algae that grows in the bowl. I feed maybe every other day, sometimes every day if I'm feeling generous, but only like 1 flake of fish food or 1 pellet of bottom feeder food. I've also fed them like 2 frozen brine shrimp or glass worms and they seem to enjoy that too. Overall, if you are doing an unfiltered bowl, I think you will NEED to have plants to keep everything stable. Good luck and be sure to post pics!


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

Also, I wouldn't think you'd need to add a culture if you're putting plants in because you'll probably have eggs on anything you add. I didn't do any culture but I've got TONS of daphnia and cyclops, and some little wormies as well.


----------

